# Maybe blind bunny?



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a five week old NZ kit...her eyes are still shut..they look almost, like they are crusted shut...or stuck together.  She also quite a bit smalle4 thanth3 rest.she was reserved by a nice family, but I called them today about the bad news.  So, is there anything I can do to help this bunn6 to open her eyes?


----------



## Margali (Apr 8, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I have a five week old NZ kit...her eyes are still shut..they look almost, like they are crusted shut...or stuck together.  She also quite a bit smalle4 thanth3 rest.she was reserved by a nice family, but I called them today about the bad news.  So, is there anything I can do to help this bunn6 to open her eyes?


It sounds like nestbox eye. You can losen crusts and open eyelids to see what's going on. See bottom of link. http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Newborn/Shut_eyelids_en.html


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh my gosh..I think you nailed it!  Because, now I have another, from that litter...who had his eyes open, and are now shut...😞. I’m going to run out and try to help them get back to being healthy!!


----------

